# Wishing to move to New York



## joey_xx17 (May 12, 2011)

Hello I'm an Australian who wishes to live in the US, with the one location I really want to live being New York. I'm a 19 year old male whom has finished high school and has 5 years of retail work experience. 

I understand that for a person of my age with the level of life experience I have, living abroad in general (especially the US) isn't an easy task, and i'm not one of those people that just assume that it can 'just' happen because i've seen it so in movies.

Ultimately, I would like to work and study at a University there. Even if i have to work for a few years to earn decent capital before studying, I will take that route if needed. I have a lot of relatives from my dads side that reside in New York, but they have no idea who I am, nor do I know who they are, but im sure getting in contact with them couldn't hurt.

So what is needed for me to make this dream of mine a reality, ie. visa's, applications, sponsorships, money etc. ?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Budget $200k for a 4-year US degree for a foreigner. Once you've got the money together in Australia, apply for an F1 visa in conjunction with any college who has accepted you.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi There,

I am an Aussie living in New York and you really need a good education here to earn a reasonable living. If you DON'T have that you will have to work in retail maybe for a lot less that when we earn back home. I love NY and its wonderful living here but we do have the education and experience to have made it here.We are also in our 40's.

Save up and study but you would probably have to work a few jobs to make ends meet. Might be best to choose another city or New Jersey first??


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

joey_xx17 said:


> hello i'm an australian who wishes to live in the us, with the one location i really want to live being new york. I'm a 19 year old male whom has finished high school and has 5 years of retail work experience.
> 
> I understand that for a person of my age with the level of life experience i have, living abroad in general (especially the us) isn't an easy task, and i'm not one of those people that just assume that it can 'just' happen because i've seen it so in movies.
> 
> ...


you sound just like me when i was ur age
but i wanted to go to australia 
but it took me yrs of saving and some time working 3 jobs.
Last year i went to aus for a year like i loved it but then i was like i miss my home and my family so i came back after 4 months in aus.

I know i sound stupid but who cares
i love my coundry and im proud of it


----------

